# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές GSM / GPS / Tablet >  >  κινητό τηλέφωνο

## giannis - IKARIA

Καλησπέρα στην Ομάδα. έχω αυτό το κινητό samsung gt s5360 το έχω 5 χρόνια. 
τον τελευταίο  καιρό  δεν λειτουργούσαν τα πλήκτρα δεξιά/αριστερά του κεντρικού και μερικές φορές έκλεινε και άνοιγε μόνο του.  από χθες ενώ ακούγετε και ανοίγει δεν ανάβει η οθόνη. λογικά έχει παραδώσει πνεύμα.  υπάρχει περίπτωση να φτιαχτεί  ; και να συμφέρει.....

Υ.Γ. συγνώμη αν έχω βάλει το ποστ σε λάθος κατηγορία.  


Screenshot_1200.png

----------


## Samios60

παρε τηλ στα ired

----------


## Ste7ios

Και iRepair...

----------


## lepouras

και αν δεν στο φτιάξουν αυτοί τότε πάει στο www.howtofixit.gr.

----------

